# Day-Old News: Wii Straps Result In Class Action Lawsuit



## sasaki (Dec 20, 2006)

Link to the Article

Under NORMAL usage, the Wii strap wouldn't have broken causing the remote to leave the user's hand. In fact, how would a strap cause a remote to leave the user's hand if it's the HAND that holding it there and not the strap? I call bullshit.


----------



## Dervacor (Dec 20, 2006)

I thought nintendo handled this fairly well... I mean, they promptly came up with a stronger strap and are shipping me 4 personally for free...  What more could I ask for?

The old straps could break with a sharp yank if someone accidentally dropped it while playing I guess... I don't ever let go of mine, but the strap is meant to stop the thing from running your $3000 plasma or projection TV right through and if it doesn't do that then it gives people a false sense of security which is worse than not even including a strap in the first place.

But I don't see why the lawsuit when Nintendo is -already- complying by providing working straps for free.


----------



## sasaki (Dec 20, 2006)

Dervacor said:
			
		

> but the strap is meant to stop the thing from running your $3000 plasma or projection TV right through and if it doesn't do that then it gives people a false sense of security which is worse than not even including a strap in the first place.



Unless the user is a complete spazz nearly chucking the remote at the TV or swinging the remote around by the strap (I do believe thats what happened because most people are stupid), there wouldn't be any reason for the remote the leave the user's hand.

I'm sure Nintendo will fight it *if the Judge actually says it's a Class Action Lawsuit*. The only thing Nintendo should have to do is replace the straps.

As they said on Slashdot, _"If only stupidity were illegal then Nintendo would have a valid counterclaim."_


----------



## Dragma (Dec 20, 2006)

sasaki said:
			
		

> As they said on Slashdot, _"If only stupidity were illegal then Nintendo would have a valid counterclaim."_



On that note, this case can easily be dismissed because of the fact that the strap's only purpose is to help prevent you from chucking the remote at things. If the user ends up throwing the remote out the window then the fault is counted on the user for being careless...



> Nintendoâ€™s failure to include a remote that is free from defects is in breach of Nintendoâ€™s own product warranty.



... Are they talking about the strap? Or just the remote itself?

They didn't need give the word that the strap was durable to endure because for some reason, things like that tend to break after some good rough sessions. So what happens when they got E-mails about it? They replied with Free replacement strap order.

Come on now people! Make sure you dry your hands for crying out loud and stop throwing the thing around like you are in the superbowl game going for a hail-mary. It shouldn't take all the power in your arm to do a motion... Relax, hold the remote firmly and take your time.


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 20, 2006)

sasaki said:
			
		

> The only thing Nintendo should have to do is replace the straps.



Something they've already done, IIRC.

Welcome to America, the land of the free, opportunity, and lawsuits.


----------



## Dragma (Dec 20, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> sasaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget the lack of common sense in some people.


----------



## sasaki (Dec 20, 2006)

Dragma said:
			
		

> Hanazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A little OT, but while on the topic of common sense, you'd think with gas prices the way they are, people would drive smaller fuel efficient cars instead of these 8-cylinder monster trucks with extended cabs just to drive to work.


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh, me gods... just...

No. Words fail me. 

~Sylv


----------



## Myoti (Dec 20, 2006)

> But I don't see why the lawsuit when Nintendo is -already- complying by providing working straps for free.


Why, you ask? Simple. Because people are:


----------



## Dragma (Dec 20, 2006)

Myoti said:
			
		

> > But I don't see why the lawsuit when Nintendo is -already- complying by providing working straps for free.
> 
> 
> Why, you ask? Simple. Because people are:



Couldn't put it in any better way myself.


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 20, 2006)

Dragma said:
			
		

> Don't forget the lack of common sense in some people.



"Common sense ain't always so common."


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 20, 2006)

a woman spilling coffee in her lap while driving 20 years ago people in court would say "wtf noob! coffe is hot and doing anything while driving is a distraction and ur fault, byebye"

nowadays you can spill HOT COFFEE in your lap while driving like a retard and get more then a million from it


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 20, 2006)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> a woman spilling coffee in her lap while driving 20 years ago people in court would say "wtf noob! coffe is hot and doing anything while driving is a distraction and ur fault, byebye"
> 
> nowadays you can spill HOT COFFEE in your lap while driving like a retard and get more then a million from it



The media has persistently misrepresented the McDonalds case and this has lead to many myths and legends circulating about it.

Examine all the facts here:

http://lawandhelp.com/q298-2.htm

Of particular importance is: "McDonald's knew its coffee sometimes caused serious injuries - more than 700 incidents of scalding coffee burns in the past decade have been settled by the Corporation - and yet they never so much as consulted a burn expert regarding the issue...
The woman involved in this infamous case suffered very serious injuries - third degree burns on her groin, thighs and buttocks that required skin grafts and a seven-day hospital stay...
A McDonald's quality assurance manager testified in the case that the Corporation was aware of the risk of serving dangerously hot coffee and had no plans to either turn down the heat or to post warning about the possibility of severe burns".

It just goes to show that things may not always be what they seem when it comes to lawsuites.


----------



## DavidN (Dec 20, 2006)

The power of the stupid wins out yet again.


----------



## Stillman (Dec 20, 2006)

The straps are a little bit of insurance, just like seat belts.  If you drive your car off a cliff, though, you'll still probably die.

OP:  Perhaps the thread title should be changed to "Day-Old News:  Mass Ineptitude in regards to basic motor functions results in Class Action Lawsuit" or something similar.


----------



## Dragma (Dec 21, 2006)

DavidN said:
			
		

> The power of the stupid wins out yet again.



had to be posted XP


----------



## Taralack (Dec 21, 2006)

The stupidity of humanity never fails to amaze me.


----------



## KittyKage (Dec 21, 2006)

Toraneko said:
			
		

> The stupidity of humanity never fails to amaze me.



Perhaps why we like to escape through the furry world


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 21, 2006)

KittyKage said:
			
		

> Toraneko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a rather poor escape.


----------



## KittyKage (Dec 21, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> KittyKage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



point set and match to Foxstar

My brother just got a Wii in the mail last night, I don't feel tempted to use those weird remotes just yet


----------



## kontonno (Dec 21, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> The woman involved in this infamous case suffered very serious injuries - third degree burns on her groin, thighs and buttocks that required skin grafts and a seven-day hospital stay...
> A McDonald's quality assurance manager testified in the case that the Corporation was aware of the risk of serving dangerously hot coffee and had no plans to either turn down the heat or to post warning about the possibility of severe burns".
> 
> It just goes to show that things may not always be what they seem when it comes to lawsuites.



...The problem I see with this is the fact that it doesn't matter how hot it is. If the woman has butterfingers... then her wounds aren't all McDonald's fault. Coffee doesn't exactly fly out of it's cups and scald people of it's own free will. Sure, McDonald's knew it's coffee was hot, but shouldn't people who drink it? Does someone really have to put in writing "Our coffee BURNS! Don't spill it on yourself. May cause injury." Common sense would say "Yes, coffee is hot, handle it with care." After all, it is a hot liquid... just because it's not boiling doesn't mean it can't cause severe damage. 

It's just stupid... because McDonald's doesn't put somewhere in writing that "Our double cheeseburgers contain a TON of cholesterol. Overconsumption of them may lead to fatal health issues." Let's say I have a heart attack because I've misused their double cheeseburgers unknowingly. I'm not consciously aware of Cholesterol because of a lack of labels. *Lawsuit ahoy!*


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 21, 2006)

kontonno said:
			
		

> ...The problem I see with this is the fact that it doesn't matter how hot it is.



It does because that is the basis on the which the award was made.

"The Jury found that the coffee was McDonald's coffee was *unreasonably* dangerous" 

(my bold).

As the article says: "always look to the facts before rendering your decision about any publicized case."


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 21, 2006)

I was under the impression you had to hold the controller. Anyway, like the topic says it is quite old. Since the day of release people have been breaking TV's by throwing the damned thing. I've seen a few injuries too, I'll see if I can find them (A black eye)


----------



## Twile (Dec 22, 2006)

This whole thing just confuses the hell out of me. I mean...

If I buy a baseball bat, and I'm swinging it around, and I throw it, it is NOT the fault of the bat owners. Now, if those sneaky devils make some system that releases a lubricant onto the handle while I'm swinging, causing me to throw it, maybe you could complain. But if the problem is simply that I'm not holding tight enough for the amount of force I'm swinging with it, it's not their fault at all.

Nintendo shouldn't even have to include a wrist strap. Like with a baseball bat, they rely on the common sense that when you swing something around, such as a Wiimote, if you are not holding it firmly then it will slip from your hand, and that when something is propelled from your moving hand, it generally flies off and hits something else. The fact that they include a wrist strap is an added nod towards safety, but the point still remains that there is NO excuse for letting go of something you're swinging and then complaining about it.

So yeah, if Nintendo gets in trouble for this, I would recommend that makers of commonplace items which you move with your hand, such as brooms and spoons and knives and bats ALL revise their products to make sure if you swing them around and let go, they don't leave your hand.


----------



## Dragma (Dec 22, 2006)

Twile said:
			
		

> So yeah, if Nintendo gets in trouble for this, I would recommend that makers of commonplace items which you move with your hand, such as brooms and spoons and knives and bats ALL revise their products to make sure if you swing them around and let go, they don't leave your hand.



*Raises the red flag* Full point, Twile.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 22, 2006)

Funny link: http:\www.wiihaveaproblem.com


----------

